# freshwater stonefish info



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

I do know a fair bit about these fish already just wanting to know anything ive missed maybe they are very mysterious creature and I love watching mine, 
I also wanted to know if its ok to move it into my other tank with mostly catfish in it, I love my plecos and Pictus cats, so any information on that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What exact species is it? Most freshwater toadfish require brackish water to live long, which would make it a no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

There are a few species traded under that specific name (as is common with fish like this). If you can find the scientific name, you can probably find some more specific info about the one you have. 

It seems there isn't too much info out there about these guys as they aren't a popular fish; there is also a lot of debate as to how they should be kept. Some say brackish; some say they can go full freshwater. Neat looking fish, tho.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Allenbatrachus grunniens, perhaps? The grunting toadfish. From what I see in your photo.
I'm reading people do keep them in freshwater, in the estuaries where they live they do get the choice of going back and forth between fresh and salt and brackish.. The thing about keeping it in full fresh I believe is that there may be some micro nutrients needed in the fish's organism found in salt water.
Someone on monster fish keepers has had one in full fresh for two years successfully. However, with this sort of thing it's the difference between a fish living 5 years and 10 years. Things like lack of micronutrients wouldn't really be evident when the fish dies, so you never know.

I'm assuming yours is in full fresh? Curious as to how long you've had him.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

Hes full fresh and ive had him for about 3 months now, and if it has confused anyone, i do live in australia so that may help


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They do deliver a toxic sting to anything that bugs them. People do keep them in tanks with other fish, but catfish are so pushy, and they have no protection if they do get stung since they have no scales.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

Olympia said:


> They do deliver a toxic sting to anything that bugs them. People do keep them in tanks with other fish, but catfish are so pushy, and they have no protection if they do get stung since they have no scales.


it does deliver quite the sting, it stung me and well it hurt like crazy


----------

